# Fahrney Alpenkrauter Sign



## jays emporium (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is an advertising sign I came across at an antique show.  ALPENKRAUTER made by DR. PETER FAHRNEY & SONS.  It is painted on a stiff board backing, not wood, I don't know what you call that kind of board but is material like a pegboard is made from.  I have some of those bottles embossed FORNI'S ALPENKRAUTER BLUTBELEBER, it was a German medicine.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 24, 2013)

I forgot to mention, it is 24"x48".


----------



## LC (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice size sign with some great graphics , congrats .


----------



## ZOIL (Feb 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium





> stiff board backing


 
 That would be Masonite board Jay

 Nice find -- looks to have been taken care of.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 25, 2013)

Doesn't Matt (gunterhess) collect Dr. Fahrney bottles?


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 26, 2013)

Big question, how much?

 PD


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 1, 2013)

It's for sale for $200.  Thanks for asking.


----------

